# Durasteel Armitron



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

I was digging around in an unused cabinet in my shop today, and I came upon an Armitron Durasteel quartz watch that must be about 10 years old. I remembered keeping it in a drawer with small brass motorcycle carb. parts, so when I was rebuilding or changing carb parts etc. , I would not scratch the "good" watch that I was usually wearing; so I'd switch out my "good" watch for this Durasteel quartz. Since then, I've started collecting watches and my curiosity has grown re. the movement of this watch and, in general, its overall quality when new. Back of the case says water resistent to 880 feet, Japan movement, T205, 20/1029P. Anyone know anything about this watch...I'm esp. interested in whether it has an Armitron movement or other. It does have digital alarm and another time setting , along with a stopwatch setting situated in a small window at the base of the face as well, otherwise it has an analog movement (one crown and three buttons at 4, 8 and 10:00).

Thanks in advance,

Bruce Hobart


----------

